# Vista Notebook ins Netzwerk einbinden



## 1234fire (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

habe bislang nur auf einem Rechner gearbeitet (Win XP Home). Ins Netz gehe ich via Netzwerkkarte, die mit Kabel zum Router (Speedport W 500 V) verbunden ist. Jetzt habe ich mir Notebook zugelegt (mit Vista Ultimate) und würde nicht nur gern Internetverbindung sharen (was funktioniert), sondern die beiden Rechner auch im Netzwerk verbinden, so dass ich Daten hin und her schieben kann (drahtlos). Ich hab mir hier zwar schon einige Tutorials durchgelesen, aber so recht passend erscheint mir keines davon. 

Muss ich z.B. meinem Notebook jetzt eine feste IP zuweisen, damit es gefunden wird und identische Namen? Bin schlichtweg überfordert mit der Situation, die Xp und Vista Anleitungen helfen auch nicht weiter. Bin dankbar über jede Info...

Katja


----------



## KlaDi (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

also ich kenne mich zwar mit Vista nicht aus, aber ich denke mal gerade was Dein Problem betrifft wird sich da nicht soviel im Gegensatz zu XP geändert haben.

Also da beide Rechner am Router angeschlossen sind, bekommen sie von diesem dynamisch eine IP zugewiesen. Diese kann sich bei jedem Neustart des Rechners ändern. -> Deswegen solltest Du den Rechner IPs per Hand vergeben.

Das kannst Du entweder am Rechner machen oder noch besser am Router. Du musst nur beide Rechner einschalten und dann am Router einstellen welcher Rechner welche IP zugewiesen bekommen soll. Anschließend am besten Router und Rechner neustarten und dann kannst Du auch schon, vorrausgesetzt es ist keine Firewall vorhanden Dateien zwischen den Rechnern verschieben. 
Einfach Explorer aufmachen und in der Taskleiste "\\IP" des anderen Rechners eingeben, ohne Anführungzeichen natürlich  . Am besten Du nimmst IPs die im selben Adressbereich liegen, also z.B. 192.168.1.2 für Dein XP-Notebook und 192.168.1.3 für Dein Vista-Notebook.

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. April 2007)

Mh... seltsam... ich dachte ich hätte hier schon ne Antwort geschrieben... jedenfalls ist Netzwerk bei XP und Vista ziehmlich gleich... nur bei Vista etwas zugänglicher was bestimmte Optionen angeht... jedenfalls reicht folgendes: PCs an den Router stöpseln, Netzwerkfreigaben einrichten (Ordner auf der Festplatte, auf die du zugreifen willst) und zwar so:
Rechtsklick auf den Ordner -> Eigenschaften -> Freigabe und dort die Freigabe einrichten...
Bei Vista ist das exakt genauso...
Bei Problemen schreib einfach nochmal...
Und das mit den festen IPs sollte man machen auch wenn es nicht sein muss


----------



## KlaDi (10. April 2007)

Oh, die Ordnerfreigabe habe ich ganz vergessen....

[EDIT]Die festen IPs haben nunmal den Vorteil das ich an dem Rechner, zu dem ich Daten kopieren möchte nicht erstmal nachgucken muss, welche IP er denn nun gerade hat, wenn die beiden Rechner auch noch weiter auseinander stehen ist das schon ein entscheidender Vorteil, wie ich finde.


----------



## 1234fire (10. April 2007)

hey KlaDi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Nur für das Verständnis

Der Router, sprich mein Speedport, bekommt also von meinem Provider eine dynamische IP zugeteilt, meinen beiden Rechnern kann ich aber problemlos eine feste IP zuweisen, die ich dann im Router nur eingeben muss...

Katja


----------



## KlaDi (10. April 2007)

Du sagst es.

Es ist so, das Dein Router von Deinem Provider eine dynamische IP(fürs WAN) zugewiesen wird, die interessiert Dich aber grundsätzlich im Netzwerk nicht. Deine beiden Rechner sind in einem so genannten LAN, das wiederrum einen eigenen IP-Adressbereich hat, welches mit der IP vom Provider nichts zu tun hat.

Dein Router sorgt dann für die Weiterleitung zwischen WAN und LAN, wenn einer Deiner Rechner im Web surft oder ähnliches...

Dein Speedport kannst Du ja von einem Deiner Notebooks administrieren. Indem Du den Internet Explorer, FireFox oder ähnliches öffnest und dann die IP des Routers eingibst. Die IP des Routers steht normalerweise im Handbuch. Am Router musst Du Dich halt anmelden und dann sollte es einen Menüpunkt geben der DHCP oder etwas in der Art heißt, einfach mal durchklicken. Da stellst Du dann die IPs der beiden Rechner ein.

Solltest Du das Handbuch nicht mehr haben, kannst Du auch über die Kommandozeile mit ipconfig die IP Deines Routers herausfinden. Es ist die IP, die bei Standardgateway steht.

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. April 2007)

Genau... KlaDI... Wer braucht die IPs? Kopierst du über CMD? Ich benutz dafür die Netzwerkumgebung... aber es ist trotzdem gut die IPs zu kennen...vorallem wenn man irgendwelche Spiele hostet und Ports im Router weiterleiten muss..


----------



## KlaDi (10. April 2007)

Hallo Raubkopierer,

nein ich kopiere nicht über cmd. Mein persönliches empfinden sagt mir nur, das es schneller ist die IP des anderen Rechners im Explorer einzugeben, als immer über die Netzwerkumgebung zu suchen.
Außerdem muss ich im Explorer ja nicht immer die komplette IP eingeben, da der Explorer ja die letzten Einträge im Cache hat.

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. April 2007)

Wo du recht hast...


----------



## 1234fire (17. April 2007)

Danke

KATJA


----------

